

What's the bug up Apple's @$$? - edw519
http://money.cnn.com/2010/05/17/technology/apple/index.htm?cnn=yes&hpt=Sbin

======
icey
Steve Jobs has gone from the arbiter of cool to the angry old guy down the
street who yells at kids for getting on his lawn.

Apple is still making a ton of money under his watch, so it must be (mostly)
working.

It will be interesting to see what happens with there is some serious
competition in the smartphone space. I think the HTC Incredible gets pretty
close.

------
jleyank
The problem with anything that touches a cell provider, is that it touches a
cell provider. Such contact really impacts the coolness factor, and puts a lot
of baggage into the buying decision. When said providers feel they actually
have to compete for business, things will be better for the customers.

